# Baby Got Back : THE RETURN



## CityHunter (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi there, after few months of shoulder pain, I'm cured and back to the gym since a month.

I started again the famous BGB combining it with a cut. I was at 97KG, I'm now at 94.7KG. Weight goal  for the end of July : 86.2 KG

Diet plan :

2000/2100 Calories per day

90 grams of fat per day

Carbs ... I feel very angry and agressive without sugar so I don't pay too much attention to it for the moment.

Proteins : 182 Grams ( for a LBM around 85kg)


BGB training so far :

DAY ONE

Rack pulls 5x5 130KG

BO rows 3x8 60KG

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 22KG

Barbell bench 5x5 60KG

Dumbbell bench for 20KG for each dumbbell

Pectoral Fly 3x12 ??? 12kg on each pulley

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10

Abdominos


DAY 2: 

Alternating dumbbell curls, 5 sets of 5; 20KG for each dumbbell

3 supersets of :

8-rep incline dumbbell curls 14 kg for each dumbbell 
8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable 70Kg

Squats 5x5  100KG

Front squats 3x8 60KG

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg 60KG

GHR 3x8 20 KG

Abdominos


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 4, 2011)

Day 3:

clean-and-press 2X2 22 KG

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted (unweighted this time)

Unweighted chins 3x8 ( I skip it not strong enough)

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 27,5 KG


Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 30 KG

lateral raises - 3x8 10 KG

Adominos


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Day 4 

Rest! Tired today


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Day 5

Deadlift 5X5 100 KG

GHR 3X8 20 KG

3X12 Leg curl 70 KG

Front Squat 65 KG

Dips 3X8 bodyweight

Closegrip barbell bench 3X8 50KG

Abdominos


----------



## niki (Jul 7, 2011)

My boys (ages 17 and 15) and I are all doing BGB, let's see, for nearly 5 months now.....still seeing fantastic gains on it - it is great.  The 17yr old posts a journal, as do I.....will be stopping in to see how you are doing!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey! Hi Niki thx for your message!

I have to update this topic with my new weights. I'll try to post some pictures too!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 11, 2011)

Day 3:

clean-and-press 2X2 22 KG

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted (unweighted this time)

Unweighted chins 3x8 ( I skip it not strong enough)

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 45 KG


Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 35 KG

lateral raises - 3x8 12 KG

Adominos


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 15, 2011)

UPDATE

DAY ONE

Rack pulls 5x5 130KG

BO rows 3x8 70KG

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 26KG

Barbell bench 5x5 75KG

Dumbbell bench for 22KG for each dumbbell

Pectoral Fly 3x12 – 15kg on each pulley

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10 120 KG

Abdominos


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 15, 2011)

DAY 2: 

Alternating dumbbell curls, 5 sets of 5; 22KG for each dumbbell

3 supersets of :

8-rep incline dumbbell curls 16 kg for each dumbbell 
8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable 70Kg

Squats 5x5 110KG

Front squats 3x8 70KG

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg 60KG

GHR 3x8 20 KG

Abdominos


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

Stopping By  will keep an eye on yur progress!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 16, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Stopping By  will keep an eye on yur progress!



Hey thanks!

My strength is going up and my body with the cut and the proper diet is really changing, I Will try to post some pics soon


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Day 3:

clean-and-press 2X2 22 KG

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted 10KG

Unweighted chins 3x8 

Pull Back 3x12 45 KG


Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 50 KG

lateral raises - 3x8 14 KG

Adominos


----------



## rayray1295 (Jul 18, 2011)

keep up the good work bro!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 19, 2011)

Thx for being supportive. Last time, I almost reach my goal but I hurt my shoulder and left knee badly which made me stop the training. This time I want my sixpack!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 19, 2011)

Day 5

Deadlift 5X5 100 KG

GHR 3X8 30 KG

3X12 Leg curl 95 KG

Front Squat 70 KG

Dips 3X8 bodyweight

Closegrip barbell bench 3X8 60KG

Abdominos


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Really good training tonight, my strength is still going up slowly but surely!

DAY ONE

Rack pulls 5x5 130KG

BO rows 3x8 70KG

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 28KG

Barbell bench 5x5 80KG

Dumbbell bench for 24KG for each dumbbell

Pectoral Fly 3x12 – 15kg on each pulley

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10 120 KG

Abdominos


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 25, 2011)

UPDATE


Despite my cut, my strength is still progressing. Slowly but surely! ;-)

I begin to have a wait and a nice back in V. I'm still at 92KG. My goal is still at 84Kg. To go below 92 kg is really hard.


DAY ONE

Rack pulls 5x5 130KG

BO rows 3x8 70KG

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 28KG

Barbell bench 5x5 80KG

Dumbbell bench for 24KG for each dumbbell

Pectoral Fly 3x12 – 15kg on each pulley

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10 120 KG

Abdominos

DAY 2: 

Alternating dumbbell curls, 5 sets of 5; 24KG for each dumbbell

3 supersets of :

8-rep incline dumbbell curls 16 kg for each dumbbell 
8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable 70Kg

Squats 5x5 120KG

Front squats 3x8 70KG

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg 70KG

GHR 3x8 30 KG

Abdominos

Day 3:

clean-and-press 2X2 22 KG

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted 10KG

Unweighted chins 3x8 

Pull Back 3x12 45 KG


Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 50 KG

lateral raises - 3x8 14 KG

Adominos

Day 4

Deadlift 5X5 100 KG

GHR 3X8 30 KG

3X12 Leg curl 95 KG

Front Squat 70 KG

Dips 3X8 bodyweight

Closegrip barbell bench 3X8 60KG

Abdomino


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey there, just a quick update. Even if I'm cutting, my strength is still going up. Good gains so far. Damn I've got a whist now!!!!!

I really have to post some pictures. I'm now at 90.6 kg for a goal at 84 kg.


DAY ONE

Rack pulls 5x5 140KG

BO rows 3x8 80KG

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 30KG

Barbell bench 5x5 95KG

Dumbbell bench for 24KG for each dumbbell

Pectoral Fly 3x12 – 15kg on each pulley

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10 130 KG

Abdominos

DAY 2: 

Alternating dumbbell curls, 5 sets of 5; 24KG for each dumbbell

3 supersets of :

8-rep incline dumbbell curls 16 kg for each dumbbell 
8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable 70Kg

Squats 5x5 120KG

Front squats 3x8 80KG

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg 70KG

GHR 3x8 30 KG

Abdominos

Day 3:

clean-and-press 5X5 24 KG

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted 10KG

Unweighted chins 3x8 

Pull Back 3x12 45 KG


Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 50 KG

lateral raises - 3x8 16 KG

Adominos

Day 4

Deadlift 5X5 110 KG

GHR 3X8 30 KG

3X12 Leg curl 95 KG

Front Squat 80 KG

Dips 3X8 bodyweight

Closegrip barbell bench 3X8 60KG

Abdomino


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey I love you doing leg as much as upper body!

What height are your rack pulls done from?


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, yes it a very well balanced program made by Built.

Concerning the rack pull I never measured, but to give you an idea I race pull from my knees maybe a little bit below and then I stand up.


----------

